# Kurbed my wheel ;(



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

So annoyed at myself, I kurbed my wheel a little last night, not to much but still enough to **** me off for the night . Totally wasn't thinking what i was doing as my mind has been somewhere else this week, so totally my fault but its a standard Civic Type R alloy. Was wondering if there is something i can put over it to protect it from corrosion?

Cheers guys


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Blake-R said:


> So annoyed at myself, I kurbed my wheel a little last night, not to much but still enough to **** me off for the night . Totally wasn't thinking what i was doing as my mind has been somewhere else this week, so totally my fault but its a standard Civic Type R alloy. Was wondering if there is something i can put over it to protect it from corrosion?
> 
> Cheers guys


I hate that feeling.........hers something which may help...its quite good...........
http://autopia.org/forum/detailing-...el-curb-scratches.html?highlight=alloy+repair
lets know how you get on.........:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ah sorry to hear this, hopw its not to bad


----------



## Wash'n'Go (Mar 13, 2007)

My brother has a fairly new 530d BMW with 19" alloys, he works away through the week so his girlfriend drives it despite having her own car and in a short space of time has managed to kerb all 4 of them on more than one occasion, her reply to him when confronted was get over it it's just a car......

Women.......what can I say, she wouldn't be driving it if it was me.


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

If my missus said that I'd be hiding the keys and trade her car in for a shed!


----------



## irf200 (Feb 5, 2006)

i'd be hiding her dead body in the shed!!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

R30 said:


> If my missus said that I'd be hiding the keys and trade her car in for a shed!


Totally agree...........A kerbed alloy wheel is just criminal !
Women : Wheels = :wall:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

irf200 said:


> i'd be hiding her dead body in the shed!!


Plus 1:thumb:


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

Wash'n'Go said:


> My brother has a fairly new 530d BMW with 19" alloys... her reply to him when confronted was get over it it's just a car......
> Women.......what can I say


Wealthy (possibly 'kept') women? - that response doesn't surprise me one tiny bit. Most women I know with nice cars (i'm talking 996 Targa, M3, Mercedes SL) treat them like absolute sh!t. No respect at all, empty Starbucks cups in the footwells and scuffs on all 4 bumper corners - wasn't that filthy Mini that 13yod detailed a chick's car?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

190Evoluzione said:


> Wealthy (possibly 'kept') women? - that response doesn't surprise me one tiny bit. Most women I know with nice cars (i'm talking 996 Targa, M3, Mercedes SL) treat them like absolute sh!t. No respect at all, empty Starbucks cups in the footwells and scuffs on all 4 bumper corners - wasn't that filthy Mini that 13yod detailed a chick's car?


I have to admit my wife who by her own admittance is a professional shopper!!!! curbed one of the wheels and she was gutted about it and offered to get it sorted so I would not have to worry about it she is ver careful driving the car and parks where it wont get dinged by other cars, BUT se never cleans it out inside it is full of coats for her and oue son and empty juice bottles and spoons etc!!!(she knows only I wash the car so never takes it to the car wash but in fairness pre DW she took it to the carwash every week but only when to a good one run by a friend of ours)

The girl who said its only a car just has no respect for other peoples property!


----------



## Greenauto (Sep 2, 2007)

My Girlfriend treats her Accord like absolute sh*t!

She got it over a year ago and hasn't cleaned it inside or out yet. Says the dirt on the outside is protecting the paint. Not well enough though as she's kerbed the alloys and managed to add a few new angles to the body work.

Then she get all arsey when I tell her there's no way anyone other than me is driving the Supra.

Some people say a car is just a car(hate that!). I think its something I worked really hard for and want to keep in the best condition that I can!


----------

